

Sorry crranky and Dan Shipper, you’re both wrong - iuqiddis
http://www.timsoo.com/2012/08/17/sorry-crranky-and-dan-shipper-youre-both-wrong-and-youre-both-right/

======
mmahemoff
A capable non-tech founder can learn, in a few months, enough about coding to:
* Build a prototype, which could be used to fund experience developers * Talk
sensibly with developers and get some insight into their skills and ability *
Build certain classes of application for real-world use, e.g. a content
website, a basic mobile app

All of these are useful skills for a non-tech founder and in most cases, it
would be worth their time investment (and unlike learning most other
professions, it really is just a time commitment, for the most part).

I think the comparison to a physician is a fair one when it comes to full-
blown development work. At the same time, an early developer is much more
useful than an early physician, ie someone with the equivalent several months
of medical training. Mostly because the developer has more leverage, ie if
their early work succeeds, they can gain more resources to build on it.

